# [hardware] Choix d'une puce graphique en 2011

## anigel

Bonjour tout le monde,

Depuis plusieurs années déjà j'ai abandonné les cartes ATI dont le support Linux était vraiment insuffisant. Et j'avoue que depuis, dégoûté d'avoir du si bon hardware et de ne pas pouvoir en profiter sous Linux, je m'en suis désintéressé. Aujourd'hui la question se pose de nouveau, avec les contraintes suivantes :

- la carte doit être supportée correctement sous linux, et ce, durablement (pas comme les X2300 qu'ATI a laissé tombé un beau jour et qui, aujourd'hui, ont des perfs ridicules sous linux face à du GMA intégré !)

- le support de la 3D doit etre sinon parfait, au moins excellent (émulation wine de logiciels professionnels entrer autres)

- le support 2D doit être excellent

- le support de l'énergie n'a qu'une importance relative (= si la mise en veille ne marche pas on s'en fiche)

- et si possible pas besoin de passer 100 heures dessus et de faire une thèse pour que ça marche

Au jour d'aujourd'hui les puces NVidia répondent relativement bien à ces contraintes, comme toujours. Mais hélas, j'ai du mal à trouver du matériel qui nous convienne et qui soit pré-équipé en NVidia. En général les contructeurs m'ont plutot proposé de l'ATI ; alors je me tourne vers vous pour me renseigner : comment ça marche, ATI, aujourd'hui sous linux ? Quels problèmes ? Quelle politique (sur ce point je peux faire un effort de lecture si AMD / ATI  a publié sur le sujet, mais je n'ai pas trouvé).

Merci d'avance,

----------

## geekounet

Le support 2D des drivers proprio nVidia est très mauvais et en retard de plusieurs années, quand tu compares aux perfs 2D que sort le driver libre nouveau (et les drivers libres radeon et intel aussi d'ailleurs), cf. un thread pas très loin plus bas sur le sujet, notamment parce qu'il utilise encore le vieux XAA au lieu d'EXA. Et toujours pas de support xrandr >=1.2 non plus.

Malheureusement ya un choix à faire entre la bonne 2D du libre et la bonne 3D du proprio actuellement, que ce soit nVidia ou ATI/AMD.

Pour ma part, j'ai une petite Radeon HD 4350, qui fonctionne toute seule sans aucune conf sous FreeBSD (et donc surement sous Linux aussi), j'ai installé Xorg, l'ai lancé sans aucune conf et ça marche...  :Smile:  La 2D est excellente et la 3D fonctionne suffisamment bien pour mes besoins, mais je l'ai jamais poussé à fond. J'ai testé Warsow 0.5 ya quelques semaines, et c'est super fluide en 1920x1200, donc voilà.  :Smile:  Et je lis mes vidéos 1080p en décodage software sans aucun ralentissement non plus (pour le décodage hardware, ya VA-API sur les derniers drivers je crois), sur ma TV configurée en dual-screen.

Mes 2 cents.

----------

## Magic Banana

Au vu des performances 3D récemment mesurées par Phoronix, je pencherais plutôt pour la génération d'avant. En effet, avec le pilote libre (sur Gallium 3D), la Radeon HD 3850 affiche des performances tout à fait honorables (autour de 50 images par seconde sur la plupart des jeux) voire meilleures que les cartes plus récentes ! En fait, dans cette batterie de tests, le seul jeu qui lui pose problème c'est Nexuiz en très haute résolution (1920x1080). Ses performances chutent alors à 17,5 images par seconde. Mais si tu es prêt à te contenter, pour ce jeux, d'une résolution 1024x768, elle permet 48 images par seconde.

Et puis, ça fait des économies...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Précision utile : peu importe que le pilote utilisé soit libre ou propriétaire, dans le contexte qui me préoccupe. Mais ça m'ennuirait d'avoir à acheter une Radeon pour tester, alors je préfère vous demander  :Wink: .

----------

## Magic Banana

 *anigel wrote:*   

> - le support 2D doit être excellent
> 
> - et si possible pas besoin de passer 100 heures dessus et de faire une thèse pour que ça marche

 

Ces deux points te conduisent vers le pilote Libre (même si tu te fiches des libertés de tes utilisateurs... et c'est mal !).

Concernant l'argument prix que je mentionnais comme un plus, je ne pensais pas que c'était à ce point (52€).

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Le support 3D reste plus important que le support 2D. La 2D doit être fonctionnelle, et à ce titre les pilotes NVidia, même si ils ne sont pas formidables, ont le mérite de fonctionner. Et côté 3D, aucun souci avec eux : les perfs sont présentes.

Pour ma part par exemple, je dispose d'une X2300 mobility dans mon portable. Cette carte était supportée au début par le pilote fglrx, puis un jour le support a été abandonné. Bilan aujourd'hui : la 3D est quasi inutilisable, ce qui me pousse à envisager un changement de machine alors que par ailleurs la config reste très correcte... C'est exactement ça que je veux éviter : il s'agit quand même de près de 70 machines qui vont être utilisées principalement pour de la programmation 3D. Autant dire que je veux éviter de tomber sur des cartes à problèmes ! LA solution de facilité serait bien sûr de racheter du NVidia, mais ça complique tout au niveau commercial (?!).

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Malheureusement ya un choix à faire entre la bonne 2D du libre et la bonne 3D du proprio actuellement, que ce soit nVidia ou ATI/AMD.

 

De ce que je constate au quotidien, une 2D pas optimale ne pose pas de souci majeur, alors qu'une 3D douteuse dans les pilotes libres peut conduire à une impossibilité pure et simple ? Est-ce le cas côté ATI aussi ?

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> J'ai testé Warsow 0.5 ya quelques semaines, et c'est super fluide en 1920x1200, donc voilà.  Et je lis mes vidéos 1080p en décodage software sans aucun ralentissement non plus (pour le décodage hardware, ya VA-API sur les derniers drivers je crois), sur ma TV configurée en dual-screen.

 

Warsow est basé sur un moteur très ancien je crois ? Mais j'ignore si des raffinements ont été apportés depuis.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Au vu des performances 3D récemment mesurées par Phoronix, je pencherais plutôt pour la génération d'avant. En effet, avec le pilote libre (sur Gallium 3D), la Radeon HD 3850 affiche des performances tout à fait honorables (autour de 50 images par seconde sur la plupart des jeux) voire meilleures que les cartes plus récentes ! En fait, dans cette batterie de tests, le seul jeu qui lui pose problème c'est Nexuiz en très haute résolution (1920x1080). Ses performances chutent alors à 17,5 images par seconde. Mais si tu es prêt à te contenter, pour ce jeux, d'une résolution 1024x768, elle permet 48 images par seconde.

 

50 fps c'est tout à fait acceptable ! Après il faut voir la qualité du support des shaders, entre autres. Et là je n'arrive pas à trouver d'infos...

----------

## anigel

J'oubliais...

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> (même si tu te fiches des libertés de tes utilisateurs... et c'est mal !).

 

Ma liberté a un certain prix, mais je ne saurais l'imposer à d'autres. Et dans ce contexte, la plupart de mes usagers s'en fichent pas mal, ils n'ont pas conscience des implications, et pas l'envie de s'y intéresser  :Wink: .

En revanche si je veux préserver ma tranquilité d'esprit, et surtout leur permettre de travailler, je n'ai guère le choix  :Wink: .

----------

## El_Goretto

Waw, pour de la prog 3D avec du poil et des shaders dedans, ben perso j'irai systématiquement sur du driver propriétaire, sans chercher à comprendre, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir éventuellement avoir du support en cas de comportement incorrect sur un appel particulièr... Et puis il y a peut être des outils de debuging fournis par des constructeurs qui ne supportent que leurs drivers (me rappellent de certains émulateurs de puces nvidia pour faire tourner du code Cg à un époque).

Mais je ne suis pas un professionnel du domaine, loin de là (1 vieux projet d'études, ça compte?  :Smile: )

----------

## anigel

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Waw, pour de la prog 3D avec du poil et des shaders dedans, ben perso j'irai systématiquement sur du driver propriétaire, sans chercher à comprendre, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir éventuellement avoir du support en cas de comportement incorrect sur un appel particulièr... Et puis il y a peut être des outils de debuging fournis par des constructeurs qui ne supportent que leurs drivers (me rappellent de certains émulateurs de puces nvidia pour faire tourner du code Cg à un époque).

 

C'est bien pour ça que je cherchais des retours sur la qualité des pilotes (je pensais avoir davantage de retours sur les pilotes propriétaires en fait).

----------

## Ezka

Un petit retour d'expérience pour le proprio, j'ai bossé un moment sur du Nvidia : 

- c'est le plus simple pour la maintenance, leur pilotes sont surement les plus homogènes d'une version à l'autre et entre les plateformes (ie: on arrive à retrouver les extensions OpenGL qui vont bien), 

- quand on produit du code "OpenGL compliant" c'est quasi certain que ça sera portable indépendamment de la plateforme et du pilote utilisé puisque dans les grandes lignes ils suivent les specs OpenGL,

- historiquement ils étaient pro-OpenGL ; Ils proposaient (encore aujourd'hui ?) beaucoup d'outils, d'exemple de code, etc, gratuitement pour développer (mais sous Windows en général).

----------

## gbetous

Salut !

Dans tes critères, tu parles de la qualité du support 3D, mais pas des perfos elle-même.

Parce que si tu veux du très bon support 3D, mais des perfos médiocres, tape dans hésiter dans du chipset Intel. C'est le top.

J'ai toujours mon vieux i965 car j'utilise quasiment pas de 3D, mais il me semble que les dernières versions commencet à être fort honorables.

C'est pour jouer ? C'est pour de la 3D pro ?

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Les performances sont surtout liées à l'architecture hardware. Et à ce petit jeu les différences jouent à la marge : c'est surtout une question de prix. En revanche la disponibilité de pilotes de qualité peut faire une différence énorme à l'usage. Il s'agit de programmation sur API 3D et de recherche en infographie. Et là un Intel 915 est à genoux avant même d'avoir commencé les tests  :Wink: .

----------

## Mickael

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Les performances sont surtout liées à l'architecture hardware. Et à ce petit jeu les différences jouent à la marge : c'est surtout une question de prix. En revanche la disponibilité de pilotes de qualité peut faire une différence énorme à l'usage. Il s'agit de programmation sur API 3D et de recherche en infographie. Et là un Intel 915 est à genoux avant même d'avoir commencé les tests .

 

Anigel, si tu es toujours du côté de limoges dans un centre universitaire/CNRS and Co, alors y'a pas photo, c'est NVIDIA+CUDA. ATI est à genoux à côté. Les thésards, chercheurs auront des ressources et documentations à foison en plus, ce qui fait grandement la différence avec ATI. L'expérience d'un ami en postdoc à Huston pendant deux ans dans du traitement d'images + traitement du signal pour des données provenant de MEB cryogénique se faisait sous gentoo + NVIDIA+CUDA (plus encore des cpus en réseaux (mais c'est un autre point)) 

La programmation sous CUDA est de plus supportée sous python, et OPENCV2.2 avec full support python (faut le dire) + CUDA support. Donc NVIDIA.

EDIT : je parle du support python pour l'aspect rapidité de développement bien sur!, de plus linux + CUDA vont de paire.

EDIT 2 : ce même ami est aujourd'hui à Brest pour du traitement d'images biomédiales, il a choisi NVIDIA, si ATI était avantageuse du point vu perf il aurait fait un autre choix. Pour ma part, je fais du traitement d'images en ce moment au CEA, est mon choix s'est également porté pour une NVIDIA+CUDA.

En espérant que tout cela puisse te guider dans tes choix.

EDIT 3 : si tes scientifiques veulent travailler avec opencv, tu devras t'orienter vers du mutlticoeurs intel. Pas le choix.

----------

## Magic Banana

Gallium 3D fait des progrès énormes et les performances du pilote libre (radeon) suivent. Phoronix vient, de nouveau, de benchmarker des cartes R500 sur Nexuiz, Warsow, OpenArena, World of Padman et Urban Terror. Encore une fois, il n'y a que Nexuiz en très haute résolution qui pose problème (en 1024x768, le jeu tourne à 75 images par seconde sur une X1800XT). Avec tous les autres jeux, le pilote libre permet une fréquence d'image supérieure à ce que peut afficher l'écran ! Voilà comment conclut Phoronix :

 *Phoronix wrote:*   

> The results today, however, are even more exciting. Just look at the results and see the dramatic gains made for these ATI GPUs in just the past couple of months.
> 
> Besides the results shown in this article, we ran Nexuiz, OpenArena, Warsow, World of Padman, and Urban Terror at a mix of other resolutions too. With all of the expanded tests and then taking the geometric mean of the composite results from the ATI Radeon X1800XL, Radeon X1800XT, and X1950PRO graphics cards, this configuration of the newest open-source ATI graphics drivers is 52% faster than the Ubuntu 10.10 stock configuration for R500 era hardware. This meanwhile puts the average speed of the latest available open-source driver at roughly 70% the speed of the Catalyst driver before the pre-R600 support was discontinued in early 2009.
> 
> Kudos to the open-source ATI/AMD developers for their continued work and in narrowing the gap with the Catalyst Linux driver one step at a time.

 

Et côté qualité, avec le récent merge du swap tiling, il ne devrait plus y avoir de tearing.  :Very Happy: 

----------

